# My first road bike.



## jasont (Sep 5, 2005)

I knew I wanted a lugged steel frame and De Rosas have always appealed to me so I picked this up.

Early '90s De Rosa Nuovo Classico with Record 8. It has some usage scrapes here and there but overall it looks and works really nice. I'm not sure what my plans are for it. I figure for now I'll just ride it and replace stuff as it needs it. I may upgrade it to 10 Speed. I also may have it repainted (same colors) at some point.

<img src="http://alotofuseless.info/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=911">

<img src="http://alotofuseless.info/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=908">

<img src="http://alotofuseless.info/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=902">

<img src="http://alotofuseless.info/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=907">

<img src="http://alotofuseless.info/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=909">

<img src="http://alotofuseless.info/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=905">

<img src="http://alotofuseless.info/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=910">

<img src="http://alotofuseless.info/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=906">


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

That's sure nice. I would leave it as is--why mess with a good thing?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've got a Nuovo Classico. I still use it as my #1 bike. I love the thing. My paint is patterned the same as yours, but it's a purplish blue & yellow. Mine will be repainted next year...same colors.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

I would leave it as it is. Your bike appear to be in superb condition. All it really needs is a few dab of touch up paint here and there to cover up the small areas. 
I find the 8 speed group much more appropriate for a bike of this vintage. The C record parts on your bike are so much better finished than any campy parts you find today. 

Enjoy your ride and I wouldn't change a thing!


----------

